# Photography discussion thread



## Green

@ericgautier, @dfw_pilot, @PNW_George, @Rackhouse Mayor, @gatormac2112, and others...

Here's a thread where we can talk about photography, whether we're doing it occasionally or casually, as a fine art, as a frequent hobby, a part-time or side-hustle, or a full-time profession.

Btw, Anyone here shot a roll of something called film lately? Or maybe even a sheet?


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

Love it, @Green! I sort of got out of the hobby and need something to motivate me to get back in it. It's hard to wake up on a Saturday morning before the sunrise. I haven't shot any film lately. What type of photography is everyone in to doing? I mainly shoot landscapes and long exposures. Here's a shot from a few years ago.

Shot w/ Nikon D610 and 16-35 f/4.


----------



## ericgautier

Back then, I was into cars... went to car shows/events, got tired of paying for tickets so a buddy and I started a 'blog' site. We got 'media credentials' to shows/events and that was a lot of fun.



















Lexus IS300 group I was a part of before. I used to drive all over the place to meet up with fellow enthusiast. This picture was taken in Ohio. Everyone liked it so much, that I ended up making a poster and sold it to everyone.









Good 'ol days. :lol:

Nowadays, I'm into weddings as a side hustle.  Here's a "surprise" video I did last year for the bride...

http://www.eestudios.us/blog/?p=1464

:thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Tagging @chrismar .. I know he is into Photography.


----------



## chrismar

Yup, I do photography as a side-hustle. Just had a photo shoot this past weekend. I honestly don't like shooting people. Not even a little. But, it puts some extra $ in the bank account, which the mrs likes.

My preference is landscape and travel photography. I could do that all day and every day.

This is probably my most "famous" photo:










Stolen all over the world, and even got me an advertising gig with the equipment I shot it with. Sadly they (TriggerTrap) aren't around any longer.


----------



## chrismar

This one is also quite stolen:










Yes, I judge how popular a photo is by how often it's stolen.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice, gents!!


----------



## Green

I do PJ on the side for a small paper. Almost every photo is of people. I haven't done much for myself lately, besides family photography once in a while...every so often I'll get a portfolio-worthy image from the news events. I used to really like nature photography, but I can't bring myself to do much of it right now. I would do more landscape/architectural but need a new tripod and am not sure what to get.

Sometimes it's hard to go out and photograph people...there are times when I'll just bring a camera with one lens, shoot a few generic photos for 15 minutes, and leave, because I don't want to interact with anyone or be noticed, but would rather blend in. Other times, it's a more deliberate thing with lots of planning, once or two cameras or a few lenses, having conversations with people, etc. I would like to get into setting up lighting when it's conducive...I've only done that a few times, preferring to work with existing light and often on-camera fill flash for simplicity.

Sometimes I still reach for an older camera body, like a D1H or D1x. The resolution is fine for a newspaper or online, or even making a print up to 12x18 or so. Moose Peterson used to make huge prints from them without a problem, actually. For a festival on a bright day or a road race under the same conditions, these cameras work great with a non-dedicated flash unit for fill, because I can sync. at practically any shutter speed and get perfect fill and frozen movement that still looks natural. And the older CCD sensors really tended to saturate colors well in bright light.

There's been something a little off about my newer Nikon 80-200/2.8 D since I got it...comparing to my older one (which was dropped and had the rear baffle replaced once due to the lens release button being pressed accidentally). it's just not as sharp or as even across the frame at wider apertures. The older lens (original version, non-D) is still perfectly sharp. I would like to do some testing to figure out if it's a focus error or what, and see if anyone can do something about it, because it drives me nuts.

Recently, I shot an indoor volleyball game using manual focus with that lens, because I wanted to see how it would go. I practiced a bit in the weeks leading up, and then during the game just decided to switch to manual and try it. After 15 min or so, I started being able to follow-focus pretty decently as the players moved or I shifted from one to another. My inspiration for doing that was learning that the vast majority of broadcast cameras and lenses used for TV news and sports don't have AF...the camera operator actually has to follow-focus everything manually. Since AF is a relatively new invention, I would eventually like to go back to using manual most of the time. I should probably use my small set of MF lenses more often.

Recently, I purchased an off-brand 16/2.8 fisheye, which will be interesting to try out. Just like a super fast 50mm, there probably aren't a ton of situations I could use it in, but it will provide a different look. I also added a used Nikon 75-300, and haven't tried it yet either. Before that, I had to use my fixed 300/4 or a TC on the 80-200, or a DX sensor to get the crop of a 300mm perspective.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Green said:


> Sometimes it's hard to go out and photograph people...there are times when I'll just bring a camera with one lens, shoot a few generic photos for 15 minutes, and leave, because I don't want to interact with anyone or be noticed, but would rather blend in.


For discrete people shooting, I wonder what a Fuji X100F would be like?


----------



## gene_stl




----------



## Green

dfw_pilot said:


> For discrete people shooting, I wonder what a Fuji X100F would be like?


Never got the chance to try one. For me, SLRs, have the tool of choice, but there are times when a full size camera feels like overkill.


----------



## Green

chrismar said:


> This one is also quite stolen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I judge how popular a photo is by how often it's stolen.


I was trying to think if I'd ever seen either of those two...I'm still not sure. I've definitely seen similar strawberry images with water or milk splashing. It's pretty awesome!

The second one is something that I've seen done a lot as well, especially in promotional material that reps from companies that make eyeglass lenses tend to distribute...the effect seems to be done with a pair of glasses having lenses of negative refractive state, aimed from a distance at a regular Snellen chart intended for evaluating visual acuity at the standard 20-foot exam distance, and the camera is focused to image through the eyeglass lens. I see yours has a message in it!


----------



## chrismar

Green said:


> I was trying to think if I'd ever seen either of those two...I'm still not sure. I've definitely seen similar strawberry images with water or milk splashing. It's pretty awesome!
> 
> The second one is something that I've seen done a lot as well, especially in promotional material that reps from companies that make eyeglass lenses tend to distribute...the effect seems to be done with a pair of glasses having lenses of negative refractive state, aimed from a distance at a regular Snellen chart intended for evaluating visual acuity at the standard 20-foot exam distance, and the camera is focused to image through the eyeglass lens. I see yours has a message in it!


Yep, it's not your run of the mill snellen chart, which is funny (ironic?) because it's stolen mostly by eye doctors. You'd think their visual perception would be pretty good. At least good enough to notice this one is different.


----------



## Green

chrismar said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to think if I'd ever seen either of those two...I'm still not sure. I've definitely seen similar strawberry images with water or milk splashing. It's pretty awesome!
> 
> The second one is something that I've seen done a lot as well, especially in promotional material that reps from companies that make eyeglass lenses tend to distribute...the effect seems to be done with a pair of glasses having lenses of negative refractive state, aimed from a distance at a regular Snellen chart intended for evaluating visual acuity at the standard 20-foot exam distance, and the camera is focused to image through the eyeglass lens. I see yours has a message in it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's not your run of the mill snellen chart, which is funny (ironic?) because it's stolen mostly by eye doctors. You'd think their visual perception would be pretty good. At least good enough to notice this one is different.
Click to expand...

Lol. I have a lot of time to think about photo ideas like this between now and when I finally become an eye doc. I'll probably be the only eye doc who mows the lawn at his practice after work...


----------



## g-man

dfw_pilot said:


> For discrete people shooting, I wonder what a Fuji X100F would be like?


I got an Olympus mirrorless two years ago and it is great for discrete shooting. But it is also great for family travel when carrying the cannon is too much of a pain. I like the Fuji sensor but the in camera stabilization in the Olympus is great along with no fixed lens and cost.


----------



## TLFU

I've got a DSLR body w/ few nice lenses. I need to go out more and start shooting. I need some inspiration. Some really nice photogs here. :thumbup:


----------



## PNW_George

I had specialized in sports up until the last couple years. Seahawks, Sounders, Huskies and Cougars, Mariners and International Soccer. It has always been a passion but it was beginning to become a grind. Leaving hours before game time and returning hours after game time made 8-hour days sound good.

One of my last bucket list gigs was shooting the US Open in 2015. Check. I shot a couple Sounders games and UW games after that and then "retired". I do have a day job. The only goal I didn't reach was getting a double truck image in SI. I had one that was over a page but not quite there.

I shoot Nikon and have all the toys. Not that I am a Nikon Fan boy but once you invest in all that glass changing bodies is not an option. Fortunately, I am very happy with Nikon. I rarely take it with me though; just too big and bulky.

I need to find some new outlets. I got scuba certified and have taken some cool pictures with a D3S and Aquatica Housing. I have some micro lenses so plan on playing with that and wildlife is interesting and much like shooting sports. Landscape is another area I can have some fun with. I keep getting asked to shoot weddings and while I have shot a few, I don't enjoy them and usually turn the offers down.


----------



## Green

TLFU said:


> I've got a DSLR body w/ few nice lenses. I need to go out more and start shooting. I need some inspiration. Some really nice photogs here. :thumbup:


You heard what happened to him, right?


----------



## Green

PNW_George said:


> I had specialized in sports up until the last couple years. Seahawks, Sounders, Huskies and Cougars, Mariners and International Soccer. It has always been a passion but it was beginning to become a grind. Leaving hours before game time and returning hours after game time made 8-hour days sound good.
> 
> .................
> 
> I shoot Nikon and have all the toys. Not that I am a Nikon Fan boy but once you invest in all that glass changing bodies is not an option. Fortunately, I am very happy with Nikon. I rarely take it with me though; just too big and bulky.


Totally agree. I started with a Canon AE-1 and 50/1.8 in the late 90s, and then moved to Nikon in 2000 with the N90s when I was in 8th grade and going into high school. Almost everything has been Nikon since then, though I've added a few items to the Canon FD system, like a T90 body, and got my feet wet with the EOS system recently (including buying a 24-105/4 L for my EOS A2 a few couple of back, which seems like a really neat lens, but I hardly use it as I don't have an EOS digital body yet).

I have 3 photo assignments for the paper tomorrow, and am hoping to try out the new 16/2.8 fisheye at one of them.

I love that SI cover shot that you took! The shoe coming off makes the image. Let me guess...300mm or 400mm f/2.8 Nikkor lens at f/6.3 or so? I finally subscribed to SI this year because I had leftover airline miles and wasn't going to be flying again for a while.


----------



## Green

g-man said:


> I got an Olympus mirrorless two years ago and it is great for discrete shooting. But it is also great for family travel when carrying the cannon is too much of a pain. I like the Fuji sensor but the in camera stabilization in the Olympus is great along with no fixed lens and cost.


I have an uncle who used to use a full Nikon system (F, F2, Nikkormats, various lenses) which we're slowly selling off most of. He still wants a new camera eventually; I told him about the mirrorless bodies. Since he has movement restrictions now, he needs something light. His old Olympus E20 is a beast and he can't use it anymore.


----------



## TLFU

Green said:


> TLFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a DSLR body w/ few nice lenses. I need to go out more and start shooting. I need some inspiration. Some really nice photogs here. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You heard what happened to him, right?
Click to expand...

Yea.  Didn't know him that well, but from what I read, he seemed like someone who was loved by many.


----------



## Green

TLFU said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a DSLR body w/ few nice lenses. I need to go out more and start shooting. I need some inspiration. Some really nice photogs here. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You heard what happened to him, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea.  Didn't know him that well, but from what I read, he seemed like someone who was loved by many.
Click to expand...

Didn't know him well as in you had met him but didn't know him well, or never met him but didn't know much about him? I watch his show sometimes.


----------



## TLFU

Green said:


> TLFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> You heard what happened to him, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.  Didn't know him that well, but from what I read, he seemed like someone who was loved by many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know him well as in you had met him but didn't know him well, or never met him but didn't know much about him? I watch his show sometimes.
Click to expand...

I have known of his existence and his work is as far as I would go when describing my familiarity of him. I too have watched his videos sometimes.

He seemed passionate about his work and that is quite rare. Not sure what he was going through to do what he did (Robin Williams is another gr8 TV personality that comes to mind right now).


----------



## gene_stl

The new Oly mirrorless are really hard to beat.


----------



## Richard Slater

I managed to get out in the garden with the Nikon D5300 and Nikkor 18.0-55.0mm f/3.5-5.6 Lens using 55mm f/stop of 5.6 with a shutter speed of 1/4000 to get as much detail on the wings as possible.

    

The full album of photos are available on Lightroom if anyone wants a gander - I'm just starting out with DSLR photography, so any hints and tips are more than welcome, always space to improve.


----------



## ericgautier

From this weekend... Prairie Dog at the Zoo


----------



## zinger565

I'm going to butt in real quick, do you guys have any links to forums or a newbie guide?

I'd like to start getting into it a bit, but have a pretty small budget. My preferred subject is festivals, particularly of the beer variety. I've looked at mirrorless in the past, but I just get completely lost in all the jargon.


----------



## ericgautier

@zinger565 only photography forum I go to is https://photography-on-the.net/forum/


----------



## g-man

I used to be part of photo.net but they changed too much. If you really want to learn, go to the local library and get some books. Get any camera that allows manual mode. Shoot in manual with a prime lens that forces you to think (pick the aperture, speed and iso). Once you master that, then go try the auto mode (or stay in manual).


----------



## jessehurlburt

I have an older Nikon D7000 and use the 35mm lens mostly as I learned on an old honeywell 35mm film camera as a kid. I have to say, the new iPhone X (iPhone 7+/8+ as well) does a pretty incredible job creating a bokeh effect with the dual lens. Incredible to see how far cell phone camera's have come in the past decade! I've been using my DSLR less and less recently.


----------



## pennstater2005

jessehurlburt said:


> I have an older Nikon D7000 and use the 35mm lens mostly as I learned on an old honeywell 35mm film camera as a kid. I have to say, the new iPhone X (iPhone 7+/8+ as well) does a pretty incredible job creating a bokeh effect with the dual lens. Incredible to see how far cell phone camera's have come in the past decade! I've been using my DSLR less and less recently.


I have the Nikon D7000 as well. It's an incredible camera but bulky and heavy. I find myself using my iPhone camera for nearly everything and it automatically backs up to Google photos which is an added bonus.

I'm keeping the DSLR though because that camera paired with the Nikon SB400 flash bounced off the ceiling is priceless for indoor photos which is where my iPhone does poorly.


----------



## ericgautier

g-man said:


> Shoot in manual with a prime lens that forces you to think (pick the aperture, speed and iso).


I LOVE shooting w/ a prime lens. 1.4, 1.2 .. oh so sweet.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

jessehurlburt said:


> I have an older Nikon D7000 and use the 35mm lens mostly as I learned on an old honeywell 35mm film camera as a kid. I have to say, the new iPhone X (iPhone 7+/8+ as well) does a pretty incredible job creating a bokeh effect with the dual lens. Incredible to see how far cell phone camera's have come in the past decade! I've been using my DSLR less and less recently.


I have a full frame Nikon D610 with several lenses, and these days I find myself grabbing my iPhone 8. The technology is incredible. Don't get me wrong, the DSLR is still better in harsh conditions if you know what you're doing. However, in optimal conditions, pull that phone out and shoot!

I really like your photo. Good lighting and bokeh. Nice work!


----------



## erdons

Cool topic, I used to shoot a lot of weddings, XV, birthdays etc, I was shooting with a Canon 5D Mark III and a Canon 7D Mark II, Canon 70-200 2.8 IS II, Canon 24-70 2.8 Mk II, Canon 50mm 1.4 and Canon 10-22, I got tired of all the work involved with these events and decided to sell all my equipment last year and put it all into Home projects. I usually shoot high school football so with the season approaching I'll likely acquire a more budget friendly camera like a Canon 70D and maybe a 70-200 Tamron or Sigma 120-300 2.8 if I find a good deal on one. Happy shooting everyone!


----------



## ericgautier

@erdons outdoor sports? I loved using the 100-400 on a 1D body for outdoor sports.


----------



## ericgautier

This was taken w/ a 1D + 300 f4 w/ 1.4x

https://flic.kr/p/86hzJt


----------



## erdons

ericgautier said:


> @erdons outdoor sports? I loved using the 100-400 on a 1D body for outdoor sports.


I've shot with the canon 100-400 push pull lens for daytime football and it has given some awesome results, but with my nephew now moving on to varsity football that 5.6 aperture won't work under the Friday night lights, would be awesome
Though. The Minimum for most stadiums is 1/500 2.8 in order to get a decently lit image. There is a method where you attach a flash to your monopod upside down below your camera, it looks great lighting the faces inside the helmet, but it's a lot trickier to shoot this way and can't really rapid fire shoot with those 10fps cameras.


----------



## erdons

Daylight



Friday night lights


Flash


----------



## Green

erdons said:


> Daylight
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night lights
> 
> 
> Flash


Nice! Especially the flash shot. 1/2 stop darker and it would be what I consider an ideal exposure. I like using flash for night football. My AD doesn't have a problem with it, and the players haven't noticed it. Colors are so much better. I use negative compensation if using TTL because the dark sky fools the flash into putting out too much light. Older cameras that topped out at ISO 1600 made it mandatory, but I still saw pros shooting without it and bringing up their exposures in post. I'm always hesitant to use it for Soccer, where the officials are pretty high strung, but have done it. The red eye is annoying when it happens, though.


----------



## erdons

Green said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daylight
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night lights
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Especially the flash shot. 1/2 stop darker and it would be what I consider an ideal exposure. I like using flash for night football. My AD doesn't have a problem with it, and the players haven't noticed it. Colors are so much better. I use negative compensation if using TTL because the dark sky fools the flash into putting out too much light. Older cameras that topped out at ISO 1600 made it mandatory, but I still saw pros shooting without it and bringing up their exposures in post. I'm always hesitant to use it for Soccer, where the officials are pretty high strung, but have done it. The red eye is annoying when it happens, though.
Click to expand...

I'd have about $100 if I had $1 for every person who has asked me if flash bothers the players, luckily never been an issue for the principal, he gives me green light to do anything i want. I have truly only shot HSFB with flash about 2 or 3 times, recycle times kill me and i find I can't nail as much shots because of that.


----------



## Green

erdons said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daylight
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night lights
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Especially the flash shot. 1/2 stop darker and it would be what I consider an ideal exposure. I like using flash for night football. My AD doesn't have a problem with it, and the players haven't noticed it. Colors are so much better. I use negative compensation if using TTL because the dark sky fools the flash into putting out too much light. Older cameras that topped out at ISO 1600 made it mandatory, but I still saw pros shooting without it and bringing up their exposures in post. I'm always hesitant to use it for Soccer, where the officials are pretty high strung, but have done it. The red eye is annoying when it happens, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have about $100 if I had $1 for every person who has asked me if flash bothers the players, luckily never been an issue for the principal, he gives me green light to do anything i want. I have truly only shot HSFB with flash about 2 or 3 times, recycle times kill me and i find I can't nail as much shots because of that.
Click to expand...

Some flash units have battery packs available. I have one that takes 6AA and have a set of eneloop batteries for it. I don't use it often.


----------



## Lawndude29

I definitely like to do a little landscape photography as a hobby!


----------



## Stellar P

Hey everyone.

My girlfriend bought the below listed camera last year to get into photography (take better pictures of our dogs :lol. I've commandeered it for taking better pictures of the lawn/crabgrass to share with TLF. I want to get better at the basics. I've watched a few youtube videos on ISO, F-Stop and Shutter speed and how to play around on manual modes (M/A/S/P), but my application isn't working out well.

Are there any good scenarios to play around with ISO, F-Stop and Shutter speed to gain a better understanding in the manual modes? I tried playing around but a lot of my photos were unchanged with switching one or the other. The only one I was able to get a big change with, was the ISO.

Equipment: Nikon D3300 DLSR 18-55mm VR-II Lens Kit

added: Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED VR II Lens


----------



## ericgautier

@Stellar P , I think of it this way...

ISO = light, pictures come out dark, up the ISO.. too bright, lower the ISO
F-Stop = bokeh, the lower the F stop is, the more the background will be blurry
Shutter speed = motion, the higher the shutter speed the less 'motion' your image will have

Also, not sure if your camera has an ev meter, but that is a good tool to use when on Manual mode.









You usually want to me right in the middle or on the + side. If you are in the negative side, then you need to adjust one of the 3 (iso, f-stop, shutter speed).


----------



## Stellar P

Hey Everybody. 
I want to make a 30 day timelapse video on the death of a single crabgrass plant via Celsius application. I havent gotten too far down the Photography rabbit hole, but if anyone has tips or advise for this specific project, I'm all ears.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sounds like a cool project with lots of different ways to do try it. Are you thinking about combining still shots or using all video?


----------



## Stellar P

dfw_pilot said:


> Sounds like a cool project with lots of different ways to do try it. Are you thinking about combining still shots or using all video?


I think still shots would probably be the way to go. I think I'd be in over my head if I tried to do a timelapse of the entire 30 day period, or even 1 hour of each day. I assumed a video format is the most appropriate medium instead of uploading 30 photos. I just want to make it smooth.


----------



## PNW_George

Stellar P said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a cool project with lots of different ways to do try it. Are you thinking about combining still shots or using all video?
> 
> 
> 
> I think still shots would probably be the way to go. I think I'd be in over my head if I tried to do a timelapse of the entire 30 day period, or even 1 hour of each day. I assumed a video format is the most appropriate medium instead of uploading 30 photos. I just want to make it smooth.
Click to expand...

What editing software do you use? Using still photos and saving as .gif is pretty easy. The more difficult part would be leaving a camera in the same position for a month or being able to place it in precisely the same location, settings that are exposed identically or very close, same white balance.

Getting it perfect is not practical but you would want to get close or have the ability in post processing to get them close.

I used Photoshop 6 to make this; It used multiple still images from a high speed burst but same process. It is a loop and takes a time or two to get up to speed, which you can vary.

http://abload.de/img/lynch_015_tdt3um9.gif?fbclid=IwAR20EYTrhFaprzyBuVkr3ceH97ttg8p1bSXoboM7APNknvOY2kAgpoPYSrc


----------



## Ortho-Doc

I'd buy this one. Nice work @Lawn junky



Lawndude29 said:


> I definitely like to do a little landscape photography as a hobby!


----------



## Stellar P

PNW_George said:


> What editing software do you use? Using still photos and saving as .gif is pretty easy. The more difficult part would be leaving a camera in the same position for a month or being able to place it in precisely the same location, settings that are exposed identically or very close, same white balance.
> 
> Getting it perfect is not practical but you would want to get close or have the ability in post processing to get them close.
> 
> I used Photoshop 6 to make this; It used multiple still images from a high speed burst but same process. It is a loop and takes a time or two to get up to speed, which you can vary.
> 
> http://abload.de/img/lynch_015_tdt3um9.gif?fbclid=IwAR20EYTrhFaprzyBuVkr3ceH97ttg8p1bSXoboM7APNknvOY2kAgpoPYSrc


Note: I'm a complete noob.

I haven't used any software to edit before. I assumed I'd use a standard program that is on my macbook. I'm pretty new to all this, so I was just fishing for ideas.
I was considering marking a part of my back porch to anchor a corner of the camera body, and then always put the center grid line on subject.

I didnt get any quick replies of the than DFW, so I decided to torch it and be done with it. If it grows back, I'll consider the timelapse again. I just need to learn more.


----------



## PNW_George

I've been taking my dog and camera down to the lake every other day or so to keep my sanity during lock down. I can't shoot sports so am left with Ducks, Geese, beavers, otters, hawks, eagles, herons, turtles, etc. (my property has high bank lakefront, pretty narrow on our end of the Lake).

Here is a Wood Duck from a few days ago.


----------



## bhutchinson87

Stellar P said:


> Note: I'm a complete noob.
> 
> I haven't used any software to edit before. I assumed I'd use a standard program that is on my macbook. I'm pretty new to all this, so I was just fishing for ideas.
> I was considering marking a part of my back porch to anchor a corner of the camera body, and then always put the center grid line on subject.
> 
> I didnt get any quick replies of the than DFW, so I decided to torch it and be done with it. If it grows back, I'll consider the timelapse again. I just need to learn more.


This sounds like a cool idea, and I'm kind of disappointed it's not happening now. My worry would be weather, how much it will change over the 30 days, and how to protect the camera.

In case you do this in the future, which camera do you have? My Nikon D5600 has a timelapse function built in. This is a little one I took from the balcony of some rain moving through during my honeymoon.


----------



## wizardstephen

PNW_George said:


> I've been taking my dog and camera down to the lake every other day or so to keep my sanity during lock down. I can't shoot sports so am left with Ducks, Geese, beavers, otters, hawks, eagles, herons, turtles, etc. (my property has high bank lakefront, pretty narrow on our end of the Lake).
> 
> Here is a Wood Duck from a few days ago.


Beautiful shot! What camera/lens/etc. did you use for this?


----------



## Green

Nice shots, guys!


----------



## PNW_George

wizardstephen said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been taking my dog and camera down to the lake every other day or so to keep my sanity during lock down. I can't shoot sports so am left with Ducks, Geese, beavers, otters, hawks, eagles, herons, turtles, etc. (my property has high bank lakefront, pretty narrow on our end of the Lake).
> 
> Here is a Wood Duck from a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot! What camera/lens/etc. did you use for this?
Click to expand...

Camera was a Nikon D5 and Lens was a 600 f4 with a TC1.4, Thanks.


----------



## dfw_pilot

PNW_George said:


> Camera was a Nikon D5 and Lens was a 600 f4 with a TC1.4, Thanks.


Overall, do you like the 600/f4 or the 400 f/2.8 for more utility*? Does the 400 with the 1.4 lose a lot of sharpness?

*Yes, that's vague, sorry.


----------



## PNW_George

dfw_pilot said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> Camera was a Nikon D5 and Lens was a 600 f4 with a TC1.4, Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, do you like the 600/f4 or the 400 f/2.8 for more utility*? Does the 400 with the 1.4 lose a lot of sharpness?
> 
> *Yes, that's vague, sorry.
Click to expand...

I have both although my older 400 doesn't have VR. As primarily a sports shooter, VR isn't really used.

With full frame the 600 without question. The only time I would use the 400 is if I was shooting night games at poorly lite fields which is not the case at CenturyLink Field or Husky Stadium. I often used a 200-400 f4 zoom on my second body anyway so had the 400 range covered although not at f2.8.

The TC1.4 on both lenses works very well and doesn't lose any resolution that I can tell. It doesn't focus quite as well with my older 400 but I assume it would work even better with the newer 400 versions. I don't use a TC when shooting sports but there is a case for getting a 400 with the TC instead of the 600 if you could only have one. I would still pick the 600 though.


----------



## dfw_pilot

PNW_George said:


> I have both although my older 400 doesn't have VR. As primarily a sports shooter, VR isn't really used.
> 
> With full frame the 600 without question. The only time I would use the 400 is if I was shooting night games at poorly lite fields which is not the case at CenturyLink Field or Husky Stadium. I often used a 200-400 f4 zoom on my second body anyway so had the 400 range covered although not at f2.8.
> 
> The TC1.4 on both lenses works very well and doesn't lose any resolution that I can tell. It doesn't focus quite as well with my older 400 but I assume it would work even better with the newer 400 versions. I don't use a TC when shooting sports but there is a case for getting a 400 with the TC instead of the 600 if you could only have one. I would still pick the 600 though.


400 with a TC makes a lot of sense, but bottom line, nothing beats the 600/4. Thanks for that analysis! Cheers,

dfw


----------



## g-man

Another bites the dust. Bye-bye Olympus. I really liked the micro third camera for everyday shooting, but with the iPhone and pixel taking great images, I used the Olympus only on long family vacations.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/olympus-to-exit-camera-business-after-84-years-11592996861


----------



## dfw_pilot

I still have a [film] OM-2 and OM-4 my dad bought in Singapore back in the 70's and 80's. Great cameras.

I agree that today's phones basically stomp point and shoot cameras. I still like to have a Canon P/S in the cockpit for manual controls like focus and exposure for night shots where phones still fall flat.

A few more years will change that.


----------



## quadmasta

g-man said:


> Another bites the dust. Bye-bye Olympus. I really liked the micro third camera for everyday shooting, but with the iPhone and pixel taking great images, I used the Olympus only on long family vacations.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/olympus-to-exit-camera-business-after-84-years-11592996861


Which pixel model? Do you just use the stock camera app or have you found a better one?


----------



## g-man

I have Pixel 3 and use the stock camera. It works great. The Night mode is really impressive.


----------



## quadmasta

I've got a Pixel 2 and I think the only difference between ours is the lens. Night Shot is pretty amazing


----------



## Deltahedge

I used to occasionally make time to go out and shoot photos of different things. I was really interested in star photography for a while. These aren't on the same level of high quality you all have posted, but I was happy with them.


----------



## Green

Deltahedge said:


> I used to occasionally make time to go out and shoot photos of different things. I was really interested in star photography for a while. These aren't on the same level of high quality you all have posted, but I was happy with them.


Long exposures are really cool. Especially at night when you have a lot of stillness, various light sources, and dim light.


----------



## tdcarl

One of my side hobbies is sports photography. My "primary" gig is Michigan Football, but when COVID shut us out of stadiums last fall I started picking up some Western Michigan sports too. Looking forward to hopefully getting back out there this fall. I love shooting animals too, but nothing in my portfolio is very impressive quite yet in that department.

My gear is pretty modest and I'd love to upgrade and go full frame, but it gets the job done for now. I primarily shoot with a Canon 80D, Canon 70-200 f2.8, Canon 1.4x II extender (when needed). I've got some wider angle prime lenses that come out of the back sometimes, but the 70-200 is the workhorse.


----------



## monsonman

@tdcarl that's really cool. Out of curiosity, how do you go about getting credentials as a photographer on the field?

Here are some of my favorites taken with a Nikon Z7.


----------



## tdcarl

monsonman said:


> @tdcarl that's really cool. Out of curiosity, how do you go about getting credentials as a photographer on the field?


Honestly, I kinda lucked my way into it. My buddy (a MUCH better photographer than me) had been doing it for a few years and got a "promotion" to a bigger website. His old website needed a photographer so he recommended me and got me a one game "try out". I did alright, so he brought me back for some more games. With a few games under my belt I suddenly had a portfolio that I could use to reach out to other media outlets (how I got into WMU sports). Now I've got shots from a few different sports it should be easier to land gigs. Reaching out to specific team's SBNation websites and asking if they need/want a photographer (and presenting a portfolio) is a pretty decent way to getting your foot in the door too. Worst answer you can get is a no.


----------



## Dlux4life

Here's a pretty cool picture of my son. Happened by complete accident. Dropped my phone while reaching for a burp cloth and when I picked my phone up, here this was:


----------



## Ware

Dlux4life said:


> Here's a pretty cool picture of my son. Happened by complete accident. Dropped my phone while reaching for a burp cloth and when I picked my phone up, here this was:


 :lol:


----------



## Dlux4life

I figured the parents on the board would get a kick out of it. We've all been there!!


----------



## Green

Dlux4life said:


> Here's a pretty cool picture of my son. Happened by complete accident. Dropped my phone while reaching for a burp cloth and when I picked my phone up, here this was:


You have to enter that into a baby or lifestyle photo contest, along with the backstory! Just be careful not to give up your rights...read the fine print.


----------



## Green

tdcarl said:


> One of my side hobbies is sports photography. My "primary" gig is Michigan Football, but when COVID shut us out of stadiums last fall I started picking up some Western Michigan sports too. Looking forward to hopefully getting back out there this fall. I love shooting animals too, but nothing in my portfolio is very impressive quite yet in that department.
> 
> My gear is pretty modest and I'd love to upgrade and go full frame, but it gets the job done for now. I primarily shoot with a Canon 80D, Canon 70-200 f2.8, Canon 1.4x II extender (when needed). I've got some wider angle prime lenses that come out of the back sometimes, but the 70-200 is the workhorse.


Nice shots. I do some sports myself but haven't done football in a while now. I use the same focal lengths when I do. All handheld.


----------



## Green

monsonman said:


> @tdcarl that's really cool. Out of curiosity, how do you go about getting credentials as a photographer on the field?
> 
> Here are some of my favorites taken with a Nikon Z7.


Nice skies in those scenes. Just tried my buddy's Z7 today for the first time ever, briefly. The EVFs have definitely gotten better since the early 2000s.


----------



## Cluelessone

Canon 5D Mark IV. Lens is either the 24-70 or the 70-200 F2.8.


----------



## Green

Cluelessone said:


> Canon 5D Mark IV. Lens is either the 24-70 or the 70-200 F2.8.


Nice!


----------



## Cory

Been a long time since I picked up a camera that wasn't a phone. I used to follow my brother in-laws band and take photos for them. Also loved doing night time time lapse photos. I've had a few different cameras over the years, Canon 6D and Sony A7ii were my favorite. The Sony was great because it had in body stabilization so you could buy adapters and use old manual lenses and get some really great pictures for a lot less than it costs for equivalent new style lenses. Like I said, it's been sever years but here's a few I could dig up real quick.


----------



## monsonman

A couple of some blasters


----------



## jerrywil

Cluelessone said:


> Canon 5D Mark IV. Lens is either the 24-70 or the 70-200 F2.8.


WOW! Incredible shots! I love photography too but at the moment i am on a much lower lever. Looking forward to make some courses and maybe one day i will be happy to present my works as well. I always thought that photography is one of the most popular hobbies on the whole planet, but according to this article https://www.skillcourses.com/popular-common-hobbies/ it is not even in top 10. Weird, right?


----------



## PNW_George

I thought these would be appropriate for the 4th of July. I saw a few Eagles on a visit to Hood Canal on Puget Sound a couple weeks ago.


----------



## monsonman

@PNW_George

Unreal shots!! Nice job


----------



## PNW_George

Playing fetch with the boys requires a "replacing of the divots" tradition similar to a Polo game.


----------



## jessyrich

Such a great pictures! Did you know that photography is on top of the most common hobbies https://www.skillcourses.com/popular-common-hobbies/ for many and many years now? I also tried doing it but i think it is just not my thing. I had couple of good shots, but other than that it was a complete disaster.


----------

